# Which weeks for best Fall fishing on Outer Banks?



## Ronbo (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
Thanks for putting together this great site. Ive been surf fishing for two years now and want to take a two week trip to the Outer Banks this fall. I expect to be staying in a house rental somewhere from Rondanthe to Buxton, most likely Avon. I have time and a vehicle which I can drive the beach. Can anyone please provide guidance on what time frame in Sept Oct Nov is the best time for some good fishing? Last year I spent the second week of Oct in North Topsail beach and didnt get much. Im hoping to avoid repeating the mistake of being a week too early or a week too late. Any suggestions on what weeks will give me the best chance of success? I love blues, spanish, flounder, and trout. Still never caught any drum, but would be willing to haul him in if he chomped my bait! 
Thanks
Ronbo


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Ronbo said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for putting together this great site. Ive been surf fishing for two years now and want to take a two week trip to the Outer Banks this fall. I expect to be staying in a house rental somewhere from Rondanthe to Buxton, most likely Avon. I have time and a vehicle which I can drive the beach. Can anyone please provide guidance on what time frame in Sept Oct Nov is the best time for some good fishing? Last year I spent the second week of Oct in North Topsail beach and didnt get much. Im hoping to avoid repeating the mistake of being a week too early or a week too late. Any suggestions on what weeks will give me the best chance of success? I love blues, spanish, flounder, and trout. Still never caught any drum, but would be willing to haul him in if he chomped my bait!
> Thanks
> Ronbo


Come down 2nd week of September and stay until 2nd week of November and fish every tide night and day off the beach or pier and you will get in them Drum for sure.....


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Garbo has the best advise but if that's not possible I'd look to the last couple weeks in October. Its going to be hit or miss, really going to depend on the winds. Regardless you'll have a good time. Couple tournaments that time of year so it can get busy. Much less pressure at night which is my favorite time for drum. Usually fish 3-4 pm till 2-4 am. Sometimes a morning session if I can haul my butt out of bed. You can guarantee the best week will be a week before you arrived and the week after you left. Good luck.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I'd go with the last 2 weeks of October. Could miss it by a week or two in either direction but if I had to choose that'd be the sweet spot. My group goes down the next to last week in October every year. 18th-25th this year. 

On that schedule we had good runs of big drum in 2011 and 2014, caught only pups, flounder, blues and panfish 2012 and 2013.


----------



## Ronbo (Aug 9, 2013)

cooper138 said:


> Garbo has the best advise but if that's not possible I'd look to the last couple weeks in October. Its going to be hit or miss, really going to depend on the winds. Regardless you'll have a good time. Couple tournaments that time of year so it can get busy. Much less pressure at night which is my favorite time for drum. Usually fish 3-4 pm till 2-4 am. Sometimes a morning session if I can haul my butt out of bed. You can guarantee the best week will be a week before you arrived and the week after you left. Good luck.


Thanks for the advice. So if late Oct is hit or miss, is Nov even worse? I just found a place to rent in Avon for Oct 24 - Nov 7. WOuld I be wasting my time that late in the year?
Thanks
Ronbo


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Last 2 weeks in Oct. for sure if I had 2 weeks to choose from.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I definitely agree with the last two weeks in Oct, if the weather and surf conditions are right ......


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Odds are better to catch big drum in late October and all of November ( fish do not look at calendars, it is all water temp) 
The spanish will most likely be gone, usually gone by late September.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ronbo said:


> Thanks for the advice. So if late Oct is hit or miss, is Nov even worse? I just found a place to rent in Avon for Oct 24 - Nov 7. WOuld I be wasting my time that late in the year?
> Thanks
> Ronbo


 Last week of Oct and first week of Nov.... As they said,winds and low pressure cells will determine your success as well.. If I did not live here,those are the weeks I would pick....


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Ronbo said:


> Thanks for the advice. So if late Oct is hit or miss, is Nov even worse? I just found a place to rent in Avon for Oct 24 - Nov 7. WOuld I be wasting my time that late in the year?
> Thanks
> Ronbo



Depends on temperature, and exactly where you are up/down the coast...I used to stay in a friends house right on Kure beach by the drive on access road to the point every Thanksgiving. I have been there and had mullet all week, I have been there when they pulled out and headed South half way through the week. Never DIDN'T catch fish that week, some yrs better than others...but when your an FHB who only gets salty once a year, and twice if yur lucky, it doesn't matter much...ya just fish


----------



## Ronbo (Aug 9, 2013)

Redhorse said:


> Depends on temperature, and exactly where you are up/down the coast...I used to stay in a friends house right on Kure beach by the drive on access road to the point every Thanksgiving. I have been there and had mullet all week, I have been there when they pulled out and headed South half way through the week. Never DIDN'T catch fish that week, some yrs better than others...but when your an FHB who only gets salty once a year, and twice if yur lucky, it doesn't matter much...ya just fish


Thank you everyone who responded to my question. Very much appreciated. Guess I'll just have to keep guessing and soaking my bait!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Last week of October and first week of November are the two best weeks of the year to target if you have to plan ahead


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Last week of October and first week of November are the two best weeks of the year to target if you have to plan ahead


Yeap,what I said above.. Been fishing this island for drum for last 40yrs,if I was going to plan a vacation to catch a drum it would be at this time.... Also great for those big seamullet as well...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If I had to commit well in advance I'd go with the last week of Oct / first week of Nov.

Tommy


----------

